# Tattoo Artist



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Appreciate it's illegal in Dubai (well as far as I have been told) but does anyone know if there is a decent and hygenic tattoo artist here in Dubai. Feel free to PM me any details if you're not comfortable posting to the public.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ronaldo Tattooist | Facebook


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Ronaldo Tattooist | Facebook


thanks a million


----------

